# Easy Lift System for the DeWalt DW788



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice review and thanks for the link, Craig.

Lew


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

For a really good reasonably priced scrollsaw armlift checkout the BigFoot Lever Lift
It fits the Dewalt Scrollsaw as well as the Delta 40-690
They are also releasing the BigFoot Lift-N-Lock system very soon that fits both saws.


----------



## garberfc (Mar 24, 2012)

The link above no longer works. Try this one Easy Lift System.


----------

